# Skiing/riding better than ever?



## jimk (Jun 16, 2016)

Skiing better than ever?

Curious, how many of you think you are skiing better than ever?  As an older guy I definitely have NO ILLUSIONS about being over the hill.  It's kind of maddening to have to stop and suck wind after only 100 yards of aggressive skiing.  50 if out west at altitude  I try to remain physically active in the off-season, but there's this matter of the inexorable march of time.  One thing that I do shake my head about is that in the last decade as I've aged into my 60s I have been able to travel more widely and have skied/survived/experienced more steep terrain than ever before in my life. Just can't do it aggressively/repeatedly/stylishly  Technically, I'm lazy and treat skiing as mindless fun.  There are a few days when the snow is good and my body is good when I feel like I'm really carving things up, but most of the time I hack around pretty raggedly and when I get on really steep terrain I go into survival mode.

For those who are younger, I suppose this is a tip I can pass on:  keep in the game.  There will be a lot of reasons to let go of skiing through middle age.  You can't ignore other important responsibilities in life, but keep going to the hill when you can and maintain your love of the sport.  Not that there is anything wrong with staying loyal and patronizing your local hills until the end of your days, but the time may come when your ski horizons broaden both in scope and frequency and you want to be ready to take advantage of that.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 16, 2016)

I'd put my abilities at 40 around 75% of my ability at 25, maybe lower. It's partially a loss of athleticism and my work/family schedule taking its toll on my fitness, but it's mostly how often I'm skiing and the terrain I ski.  20-25 days skiing mainly groomers in NH vs 100 days skiing mainly off trail in Stowe results in skills not nearly as sharp.  Though I actually probably carve on hard snow now better than I ever have.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 16, 2016)

I agree with everything you said about skiing & getting older, I to am in my 60's now, & slowing down a bit. I'm also more of a cautious skier now than I was when I was younger. Where I differ is in my ski horizons & traveling. I did a lot of traveling when I was younger both in the northeast, Quebec & out west. The majority of those trips where with my wife & daughter. Some were also with my parents & my brother & his family. My problem now is I'm the only one left who still skis in my family with the exception of my daughter. My daughter is now busy in her young career & doesn't have much time to ski let alone make extended skiing trips out west or other possible locations. She's lucky if she gets to ski a couple of weekends during the season. When we do ski together it's mainly for a weekend in VT. I also doubt she wants to use her valuable vacation time to go away skiing with daddy. She has other things that interest her more. So in other words I have no one to go away with for extended vacations out west or other locations. I do often take extended vacations to VT. by myself because I'm able to keep costs in control (been averaging about 40 days). Taking vacations to other locations is more expensive by myself since I wouldn't be able to take advantage of splitting lodging costs with double occupancy or sharing a condo. Plus the fact that it's just not as much fun traveling by myself. At least in VT. I have people that I know & can ski or hang with them. This is the reason I'm likely to travel less now, not more. I've been to a lot of places & enjoyed my time doing it but at the same time I'm perfectly happy now staying in the northeast.


----------



## JimG. (Jun 16, 2016)

I'm 58 and in some ways I'm a better skier now than ever, mostly in terms of experience and knowing how to handle difficult situations.

Still like skiing bumps, not much of a zipperline fan anymore though. Just too harsh on my aging body. I make up for that by seeking out steeper terrain and I spend a lot of time in the woods when possible. 

I'm more cautious now also, old bones don't heal as fast.


----------



## crank (Jun 16, 2016)

I am turning 60.  I was a stronger and more fearless skier when I was 25-26.  At that time I was skiing a lot and had no, well very little, fear.  I agree with JimG; in some ways I am a better skier now. In some ways though not so much.  I still ski steeps, chutes, trees, etc but approach them a bit cautiously where I used to just dive in.  A couple of years ago I was skiing with my son and as we were stopped on a run... I think it was Green Beret at Jay Peak, I said, "This is pretty steep."  He just looked at me like I had 2 heads and said, "What are you talking about?" 

Steamboat you should look into joining a ski club.  Lots of people like you getting together and skiing out west and at a discounted rate because of the group.  We went to Jackson Hole with our club last year and are heading to Chamonix with them in 2017.

JimK you were skiing really well out in Aspen...would have had a hard time keeping up with you when you were 25! Almost kept up with your son, Vince and Mike for a fun double diamond at Snowmass last winter!


----------



## dlague (Jun 16, 2016)

I think it is a mixed bag. I skied a lot when I was younger between 16 and 26 then I took an unwanted 12 year hiatus (ex wife did not ski).  However, when our son turned 3 it became a reason to get out there again which did not sit well with her.  While he was in lessons at McIntyre I skied that hill but it made me realize that I really missed it.  He took about 6 lessons there and we never went back but it was exactly what a feeder hill should be.  Eventually, got a divorce and started skiing more, met my current wife and she was interested in skiing!  So I taught her more through experience and building confidence than actual teaching.  What it taught me was to focus more on what I was doing and I did become a better skier then I was when I was younger.  While I was lighter and not as cautious in my teens and twenties (skied with reckless abandon), in my late 30's I started thinking about it more.  I skied much easier stuff while teaching my wife and while my kids were learning.  However, before I knew it I was in my 40's, my wife was able to ski most anything and of course the kids could actually ski anything, so my family caught up or surpassed me in some cases.  Long and short of it, I think I have been skiing better with greater and more acute situational awareness, better feel for terrain and greater confidence in most situations.  

However, I do find myself also more cognizant of dangers such as trees, human obstacles or other things that can cause injury or death.  I also no longer think I always need to ski bumps, or always need to ski trees, or need to ski steeps, or always need to ski terrain that most would consider challenging.  Do I ski this type of terrain, yes, but it is a mix.  In general, I enjoy pulling nice edged arcs at speed, catching a little air here and there and mixing in  some bump runs, tree/gladed runs and a few relative steeps and if I am lucky a powder day now and then.

I think I am better NOT because of athleticism but because I take what the mountain gives me and have fun!


----------



## Tin (Jun 16, 2016)

27 and my skiing ability is positively correlated to the amount of alcohol I've consumed. This year I did not ski my best though due to lack of days on the hill.


----------



## Not Sure (Jun 16, 2016)

Better than ever ! all be it qualified , equipment playing a large part . Parabolic skis are incredibly forgiving compare to the old straight skis . For me it seems half  the effort is needed to carve than in my 20's . I love to ski bumps and am 80% of what I used to be 30 yrs ago mostly due to the fat stomach getting in the way of my knees hitting my chest . The extra 17lbs has crept up over the years. Fortunately still have knees.
I don't jump as much and don't attempt to out do anybody . I have a nephew and neice  that are awesome but they each have more injuries in 30's than I do in my mid fifties. Park, kickers and all the other ramps were not around years ago . I suppose if I was in their shoes I may have the same result . The internet POV videos inspire a lot of people to do cool tricks but the completion to out do the next guy is fringe people to take some crazy chances . 30 yrs ago I'd be right there as I was a bit of a daredevil inspired by Evil Kenevil. 
Steeps are fun I have noticed a weird acclimation and have become comfortable with stuff that years ago would be scary. First time Tucks was freaking scary , started to back seat but overcame my natural reaction and corrected . Wish I would have done it 30 years earlier!
Pretty much only fear now is taken out by a novice over his head .  
Better than ever but no desire to compete with anyone , just my inner self .


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 16, 2016)

crank said:


> Steamboat you should look into joining a ski club.


Now that there is funny.


----------



## crank (Jun 17, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Now that there is funny.



Pray tell.


----------



## bigbog (Jun 17, 2016)

Do ski better now even though the last 5 seasons have been almost all no-shows.  Of course being in my early sixties the strength isn't like that of my 20s...exercise/training is truly needed, but am now about to get a little medication for Lyme Disease, which I contracted in 68' and didn't have a clue what it was , at the time...don't think I really felt its full brunt symptoms until around 1980.  Going to get my knees(& ligaments) checked out for the first time:-o in little over a month, so that indeed should be interesting.....


----------



## snoseek (Jun 17, 2016)

Im skiing steeper more aggresive stuff at 43...stuff i wouldnt even considered 20 years ago but overall i ski alot slower and more conservative. 

Any knee or body issues i once had are gone....i dont get sore anymore which is weird. 

Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 17, 2016)

snoseek said:


> Im skiing steeper more aggresive stuff at 43...stuff i wouldnt even considered 20 years ago but overall i ski alot slower and more conservative.
> 
> Any knee or body issues i once had are gone....i dont get sore anymore which is weird.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk



I've had 16 hour days in the kitchen that have kicked my ass worse than a day on the hill. 

I actually get sore much more frequently in the years since leaving restaurant life.  That kind of work helps keep one in shape.


----------



## jimk (Jun 17, 2016)

crank said:


> Pray tell.



I think Steamboat1 has been in clubs for years.  Every time they kick him out he joins a new one.:razz:
Just kidding about that last part.  I think his club network is in VT and that's the focus of his skiing.  Although, I'm surprised his club isn't tied into a network that sponsors good deals on trips to the West?


----------



## drjeff (Jun 17, 2016)

Not sure if I'm skiing better now or just skiing smarter now at almost 45 than I did at 25??

The arcs in the snow still look pretty good (even if the equipment shape and length has changed plenty).  Some terrain that I used to gravitate more too 20 years ago (more STEEPS, and tighter, sketchier lines) I don't nearly as much now, so in that respect in one sense I may not be skiing "better".  From a technical side of things,  I know that I understand the mechanics of turn shape and what it takes to make a "good" turn on different snow surfaces much better now than I used to, so in that sense I am skiing better now.

Overall, I still love the sport and have a blast any day that I'm out on the hill, and that's all that's really important to me at the end of the day


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 17, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Now that there is funny.





crank said:


> Pray tell.





jimk said:


> I think Steamboat1 has been in clubs for years.  Every time they kick him out he joins a new one.:razz:
> Just kidding about that last part.  I think his club network is in VT and that's the focus of his skiing.  Although, I'm surprised his club isn't tied into a network that sponsors good deals on trips to the West?



Our club is tied in with several ski councils that sponsor trips out west & Europe. Very few in my club ever go on them, most prefer to do there own thing. I'm not really interested in hooking up with a bunch of strangers to go skiing. By the way I've been a member of the same club for over 50 years.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 17, 2016)

That's too bad, but to each their own.  To me AZ and all other ski forums are essentially ski clubs. The best part isn't shooting the breeze about skiing and other subjects. The best part is the offline connections. I literally know and meet up to ski with people everywhere I go in New England and have also been invited for Western trips which I hope to take advantage of someday.  Those who were once strangers are now ski buddies.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 17, 2016)

Like I said in my first post to this thread I have plenty of people to hook up with in VT. Would have even more if I skied weekends with members of my club, not to many can come up during the week. Most people I know who go away on trips go with their family which is what I used to do.


----------



## snoseek (Jun 17, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> I've had 16 hour days in the kitchen that have kicked my ass worse than a day on the hill.
> 
> I actually get sore much more frequently in the years since leaving restaurant life.  That kind of work helps keep one in shape.


Yeah im on an awful string of those right now. Skiing or anything couldnt make me hurt like this. Its a love hate thing but late may and june fml.

Im not sure if it helps or just grinds me down.

Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------



## dlague (Jun 17, 2016)

drjeff said:


> Not sure if I'm skiing better now or just skiing smarter now at almost 45 than I did at 25??
> 
> The arcs in the snow still look pretty good (even if the equipment shape and length has changed plenty).  Some terrain that I used to gravitate more too 20 years ago (more STEEPS, and tighter, sketchier lines) I don't nearly as much now, so in that respect in one sense I may not be skiing "better".  From a technical side of things,  I know that I understand the mechanics of turn shape and what it takes to make a "good" turn on different snow surfaces much better now than I used to, so in that sense I am skiing better now.
> 
> Overall, I still love the sport and have a blast any day that I'm out on the hill, and that's all that's really important to me at the end of the day





deadheadskier said:


> To me AZ and all other ski forums are essentially ski clubs. The best part isn't shooting the breeze about skiing and other subjects. The best part is the offline connections. I literally know and meet up to ski with people everywhere I go in New England and have also been invited for Western trips which I hope to take advantage of someday.  Those who were once strangers are now ski buddies.



+1


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jun 18, 2016)

I turn 30 next week, not exactly getting old, but older than I once was....
I am definatly a "better" skier now, than I was when I was 20. My skiing is much smoother and better looking. I have better techniques now. However I am not willing to go as hard as I used to. I still ski fast, but not full tuck runs to set high speeds on a gps, or as high speeds into the trees ot nayural terrain. When I get to real challenging terrain I do think about the consequences now.
I got better because of time on hill. From 21-27 I lived the on ski mtn life and skied 100+days a year. Its impossible to ski that much and not get better.


----------



## crank (Jun 19, 2016)

RE ski clubs.

I was never a joiner until I stated dating my girlfriend and I joined hers.  Really a fun way to go on a trip and have folks to ski with and party with.  If it's a good group then strangers won;t remain stranger for long.  However, if you are a new single guy who knows no-one in the club you might end up room mates with the weird guy or the super loud snoring guy.  We have guys who join with friends and pair up on trips and we have lots of couple as well.  Most of our members go on some of the trips and do their own thing as well.  Some belong to more than 1 ski club.


----------



## 180 (Jun 19, 2016)

Better.  Stronger, faster.  Just waiting for the grim reaper to say no more, however, There are a few 60 plus year old zipper line guys at Killington.  They are going to be first 70 year old rippers.  I am in awe of them and I cant imagine still doing it 10 years from now.


----------



## Domeskier (Jun 21, 2016)

180 said:


> Better.  Stronger, faster.  Just waiting for the grim reaper to say no more, however, There are a few 60 plus year old zipper line guys at Killington.  They are going to be first 70 year old rippers.  I am in awe of them and I cant imagine still doing it 10 years from now.



SOG is incredible.


----------



## SkiFanE (Jun 27, 2016)

I am getting better year after year. I'm 51 now. Definitely say my muscle memory keeps improving in the bumps. 

Didnt get into bumps til my early 20s, started skiing at 5yo.  My 30s I was having babies and skied just a handful of days each year, max.  Bought ski house when I was about 38 and started racking up days quickly - to 50+. And challenging myself more and more each year. Out of sheer boredom with that many days at one mountain. Maybe because my 30s I didn't ski much (and ruin) - my knees are still as tough as they were in my 20s. I'm out each day as long as I can - outlast most folks I know. With a caveat that I'm in body preservation mode. If all there is to ski is ice or boilerplate - I'm done for day - not worth an injury.  

Also started biking off season which keeps me in decent enough shape for winter. I have some aches/pains in my core after first day or two, but generally make out fine every day. Biggest issue I've noticed is if I'm dehydrated recovering from a tough bump day may be tougher - so always try to keep hydrated every day, all year - really makes a big difference.  I'm very strong and strength and technique helps out in all situations. And overall, lucky to have good health. I'm afraid each winter that it may be "the one" that I get injured - which keeps me in check with crazy behavior - I don't let peer pressure push my down runs I have no business going down - I can do everything but if trail has a sheet of ice and double black - I pass. I'll go down rocks and stumps and moss and dirt - but ice scares the shit out of me. 

So each year the hoots from the chair keep growing


----------



## 180 (Jun 27, 2016)

Domeskier said:


> SOG is incredible.


SOG is not 60 yet


----------



## Edd (Jun 27, 2016)

At 46, I'm probably skiing with as much skill as I've ever had. 10 years ago my balls were bigger and fitness was very good. Now, not so much so I pick my terrain conservatively. I've never been a skilled bumper but I ski them anyway, for some reason. Tearing my ACL when I was about 40 took me down a couple of pegs. I'm ok with that because I've got plenty of room to get better without taking big risks.


----------



## Domeskier (Jun 28, 2016)

180 said:


> SOG is not 60 yet



I heard him say he was 63.  Didn't believe it, but I did hear it (misheard it? joking?) from him.


----------



## Abubob (Jun 28, 2016)

I too am 58. Technique wise I am better than ever. Plus ski and boots have improved since I was in my twenties so skiing is easier. That being said I haven't near the strength and stamina I used to probably most due to being out of shape rather than age. I don't ski half as much as I like and I like less than half the time I spend not skiing.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jun 30, 2016)

33 now, skied as a kid until 18 years old and I was decent and on high school race team although not the best racer.

Picked up skiing again 5 seasons ago. Modern/updated gear is a big improvement, along with being at peak strength now allows me to ski more aggressively. Now, we have these things called helmets too. Without a helmet I wouldn't be doing half of what I do.

Basically picked up where I left off when I started skiing again but with much better skis I was able to advance further.

I expect to further advance as I have room for improvement and the desire to do so.. plus this is a new ski year for me and I think some Atomic Vantage 90 CTI or Nordica Enforcer 93s (still on the fence) should be a step up in gear.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jun 30, 2016)

SkiFanE said:


> I'll go down rocks and stumps and moss and dirt - but ice scares the shit out of me.



Same here if I'm going to be ice skating I want a flat surface


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jul 3, 2016)

I picked skiing back up at about age 40 after a 15 year hiatus.  At 45, and I am probably a better skier than I was at 25.  I'm not as good in the air as I used to be, but that just gives me something to work on!


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Savemeasammy (Jul 3, 2016)

180 said:


> Better.  Stronger, faster.  Just waiting for the grim reaper to say no more, however, There are a few 60 plus year old zipper line guys at Killington.  They are going to be first 70 year old rippers.  I am in awe of them and I cant imagine still doing it 10 years from now.



Frank C can kill it (for and old guy...!)


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Not Sure (Jul 3, 2016)

80 is the new 60 , Going on a bike ride tomorrow with my father in law ,86 and still got it! I can only hope I'm in the shape he's in if I make it . If he skied he would be able to . Ironically he broke a hip at 70 on of all things a Handicap ramp that wasn't painted . Parked his truck and jogged across the lot and didn't see the "new" ramp and tripped on it.


----------



## bigbog (Jul 21, 2016)

AND...for some of us it takes time, till we're over 40, to know just what we need for our ideal boot!:lol::lol::-o


----------



## dlague (Jul 21, 2016)

bigbog said:


> AND...for some of us it takes time, till we're over 40, to know just what we need for our ideal boot!:lol::lol::-o



That sounds about right!


----------



## bigbog (Jul 29, 2016)

...Added:  a lotta slow stretching of ligaments/tendons around the hips in the early AM.   I think there's something that is catching up to us who have had to live with a little discrepency in leg lengths..and haven't gone about correcting it in everyday footware...:idea:


----------

